
Magic Leap Will Be Priced 'Like a Premium Computer' - evo_9
https://www.roadtovr.com/magic-leap-price-like-a-premium-computer-release-date-details-spring/
======
IntronExon
What that means:

 _The one exception to just buzzwords and hype was when Rony talked about the
eventual price. Rony said that the eventually he expected to have a range or
tiers of products and he said that “low end someday” will be about as
expensive as a high-end cell phone (ala, iPhone X). This would seem to suggest
that the early enthusiast version is going to be in the $2,000 or perhaps more
range._

For a sub-HoloLens experience no less.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16376417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16376417)

